# Crawfish



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

just called Topwater grill in San Leon, and they are going to start doing all you can eat crawfish for $16.95 ever Wed, starting tomorrow. see ya'll there


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Uh, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am sure he's gonna say Grace first, Ms. B.


----------



## hookncook (Oct 10, 2006)

oooooooooops wrong forum. sorry about that.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

$16.95? Wednesday? Baptist is my guess. BWAHAHAHAHA! CF?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

hookncook said:


> oooooooooops wrong forum. sorry about that.


I thought crawfish was a recognized religion. It's my religion...no matter what.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Bobby can cook some dads!


----------

